# TSC rolled oats - people safe?



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm wondering - they had a 50 pound bag of rolled oats for horses for (I think) $12. Is it clean enough for human consumption?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Don't the rolled ones still have the hulls? I've never bought any kind of horse oats that didn't have the hulls/chaff included.

btw... I ate a half handful of some rolled oats (with husks) just yesterday... we'd ran out of barley, and they were tasty, but 'rough'...


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Rolled oats from the feed store is NOT the same as rolled oats from the grocery store. The feed oats have the hulls, are very thick (more crushed than rolled), and are dirty.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks! Glad I asked first....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

ladycat said:


> Rolled oats from the feed store is NOT the same as rolled oats from the grocery store. The feed oats have the hulls, are very thick (more crushed than rolled), and are dirty.


 This seems to vary with the mill that made them. Most of what I've bought are as you describe. Once in a while (different brand) I'd get some that were a lot like the rolled oats from the grocery store. I've never seen any feed rolled oats though that didn't have a lot of hulls in them which would make them unattractive to eat.

.....Alan.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

A.T. Hagan said:


> This seems to vary with the mill that made them. Most of what I've bought are as you describe. Once in a while (different brand) I'd get some that were a lot like the rolled oats from the grocery store. I've never seen any feed rolled oats though that didn't have a lot of hulls in them which would make them unattractive to eat.
> 
> .....Alan.


What he said 

Some feed stores purchase the "reject" bags from Quaker or other human oat mills. Our feedmill is one of those. I would guess that a TSC brand would be made for horses, and so has the hulls. The bags I get from our feedmill is lovely regular coarse rolled oats...no hulls. 

(btw, the reject bags are from the beginning or end of a run; or maybe the bag is sealed incorrectly; or marked wrong dates; etc....they're not rejected because of contamination...if it's contaminated they have to, by law, dump the entire run)


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

If you bought the bags over winter, whereas it has been in freezing weather, thus killing the bugs. Then just put it in mylar bags with a oxygen absorber, seal and vola, no oxygen, no bugs.

If you bought the bags over summer, you might find a infestation of hatched bugs.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

I posted the same question a few months ago. After finally tracking down the mill that actually mills and bags the oatmeal they sell at my feed store, they told me that it was not safe for human consumption. The reason is because they mill lots of different grains and feed mixes and the oatmeal may be contaminated by other additives. Apparently they don't have to clean the shoots and grinders between millings for animal feed.


----------

